# Return to ruined farm



## Pedrfardd (Aug 3, 2012)

I posted a visit to this site a while ago - my battery died on that occasion so here are some shots of the interior of the building to complete the set. Hope you like them. 




DSC_0472 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr

http://farm9.staticflic
kr.com/8016/7705147178_0e4a5ed445_b.jpg
DSC_0457 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0434 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0423 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0413 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0412 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0409 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0408 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0397 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0385 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0374 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0366 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr

Ok admitting a little obsession with light switches .. is that wrong?




DSC_0376 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2012)

Interesting,I still like the tree in the chimney.


----------



## freespirits (Aug 3, 2012)

great pics and nice little find


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 3, 2012)

ooooh I like that


----------



## TK421 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah - a tree in your chimney, thats ace!

Well found that man!


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 3, 2012)

*Really like that...*


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice mate


----------



## Trickysteve (Aug 3, 2012)

The tree is class matey


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

just lovely...my fav sort of place..thankyou for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

My Fav type too , great shots there , that mouldy old phone is what its all about lool , love it.


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 4, 2012)

Great pics, got start finding stuff like this now, thanks for sharing


----------

